# Brisbane River Mouth/Port



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi All,

Was thinking About trying out the The Brisbane River Mouth and Port sometime in the near future. I have been hearing allot of good reports of Large Squire been pull out from the port and around the wharves. I have been their a few times by boat but never by yak so I'm keen to see if anyone has given this a go before?

Ben


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

Im keen to give it a try, but this weekends out, maybe the following? Id also like to try the big pond at the end of the docks. Im assuming you'd be asked to move along fairly quickly, but it looks very fishy in there.


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Next weekend sounds good to me.


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

You can fish near the docks. but you must stay at least 30metres from them or any ship mored to them. You will find that there is one or two security guards that have no idea what 30 metres is, i was sitting about 40-45 metres out from them once and they told me to more out further. in the end after a chat with some police (who security called)also said i was well outside the exclusion zone and said i could continue to fish but just keep an eye out on the ships that were passing. The police were ok about me fishing there as i was doing the right thing and following the rules. Most of the security i have spoken can see that you are more than 30 metres out and don't worry about you.


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm keen, hopefully the weather will improve by then.


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Gra,

I was thinking about the Lytton Boat ramp, then paddle up through the port flicking a few plastics and trolling Hard bodies around the wharves till we get the the mouth. But I'm open for suggestions 

The wind is still looking pretty bad for Saturday, might need a back up plan... :?

Ben


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope you get into a few, Ben!

Matt


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks Matt!  You still have to come up for a snapper session, this rain should improve the fishing in the shellow reefs around the bay.


----------



## mattayogi (Feb 11, 2007)

Just let us know when you think it's going to be good and I'll do what I can to join you.

Matt


----------



## Shoey (Aug 30, 2005)

I think the weather has changed my mind for me. Looking at Seabreeze, its going to pretty average in the open waters. I might try and head up some of the smaller creeks around Cabbage Tree point.


----------

